# ID Application Timescales for PR holders



## mdara (Sep 3, 2015)

What are the current ID application time-scales for new PR ID applications? I applied July 1 2015 and got sms same day that the application has been received. Last month when I visited Home Affairs to get a birth certificate for a new born they scanned my finger and told me my ID number. I later phoned the call centre and they told me that the application is now where they capture fingerprints. How far could it be from being finalised?


----------



## Anesu15 (May 28, 2015)

Hello for the timescale check the thread when you receive the sms on this forum. I hope some of your concerns will be highlighted.


----------



## mdara (Sep 3, 2015)

Anesu15 said:


> Hello for the timescale check the thread when you receive the sms on this forum. I hope some of your concerns will be highlighted.


Anesu15, please clarify is it an sms or email notification that I get?


----------



## HighlyFavoured (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi

which office did you apply? I applied at Randburg and got the sms a month later to say application received. These people are inconsistent i think.


----------



## mdara (Sep 3, 2015)

HighlyFavoured said:


> Hi
> 
> which office did you apply? I applied at Randburg and got the sms a month later to say application received. These people are inconsistent i think.


I applied in Randfontein. The application was captured as I awaited and I got the sms afterwards.


----------



## mdara (Sep 3, 2015)

mdara said:


> What are the current ID application time-scales for new PR ID applications? I applied July 1 2015 and got sms same day that the application has been received. Last month when I visited Home Affairs to get a birth certificate for a new born they scanned my finger and told me my ID number. I later phoned the call centre and they told me that the application is now where they capture fingerprints. How far could it be from being finalised?


Got my ID today after 2 months 7 days.. Yeah..


----------



## Mam'Malinga (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I just got my PR outcome today. Now I want to apply for an ID. Is there anyone who can share their experience for applying at Home Affairs, Centurion. I am planning to go there as i see the one at Sophie deBruyn is always full.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Mam'Malinga said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my PR outcome today. Now I want to apply for an ID. Is there anyone who can share their experience for applying at Home Affairs, Centurion. I am planning to go there as i see the one at Sophie deBruyn is always full.


 COngrats on your PR. Just go to your nearest DHA. The queue for ID based on PRP is separate from other IDs queue. There are not many people on the ID by PRP. So you wont wait long.


----------



## Mam'Malinga (Dec 4, 2020)

jollem said:


> COngrats on your PR. Just go to your nearest DHA. The queue for ID based on PRP is separate from other IDs queue. There are not many people on the ID by PRP. So you wont wait long.


Thanks a lot Jollem


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

Any Indication when ID applications will open up again.Just got my Prp and will want to apply ASAP before any changes to the immigration act


----------



## mwanawashe (Mar 1, 2021)

I called home affairs to verify the status of my ID application and I was told the ID is with the quality assurance department and from there it will be dispatched once it has passed all the requirements. I called again after 5 days and was told there reference is not available anymore as it was deleted since I have been allocated an ID number but they cant give me that ID number. The lady told me that the ID is at the ID section, and I don't know what that means, and she couldn't tell me when is the ID going to be dispatched. Does anyone know how it will take to reach Cape Town from this stage. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mam'Malinga (Dec 4, 2020)

mwanawashe said:


> I called home affairs to verify the status of my ID application and I was told the ID is with the quality assurance department and from there it will be dispatched once it has passed all the requirements. I called again after 5 days and was told there reference is not available anymore as it was deleted since I have been allocated an ID number but they cant give me that ID number. The lady told me that the ID is at the ID section, and I don't know what that means, and she couldn't tell me when is the ID going to be dispatched. Does anyone know how it will take to reach Cape Town from this stage. Thank you in advance.


Hi Mwanashe. It seems you are at the end of the waiting period and things are looking up for you. Just a short question. When did you apply? I submitted in December 2020 and the sms tracking has not been working at-least for the couple of times I tried. Whenever I call they tell me its being processed without any indication of which department it is now at.


----------



## mwanawashe (Mar 1, 2021)

Mam'Malinga said:


> Hi Mwanashe. It seems you are at the end of the waiting period and things are looking up for you. Just a short question. When did you apply? I submitted in December 2020 and the sms tracking has not been working at-least for the couple of times I tried. Whenever I call they tell me its being processed without any indication of which department it is now at.


Hello Mam'malinga, I applied in January 2020 after I got my PR in December 2019. It has been a long because of marriage section and obviously due to Covid restrictions. Yah the SMS function stopped long time ago, I last got an update via SMS in march 2020. I think it depends on the consultant you get online, some are very helpful and some are not. its so frustrating after holding for the 30 to 40mins, hopefully with level one things are going to speed up a bit. All the best.


----------



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

jollem said:


> COngrats on your PR. Just go to your nearest DHA. The queue for ID based on PRP is separate from other IDs queue. There are not many people on the ID by PRP. So you wont wait long.


In the same situation, got my PRP and went to HA randburg to check what the process is. Question - is it really necessary to state I am married when applying for the ID. I want to apply as a single person because of all these delays i keep hearing from married folks and wondering what the implications are


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

cheche564 said:


> In the same situation, got my PRP and went to HA randburg to check what the process is. Question - is it really necessary to state I am married when applying for the ID. I want to apply as a single person because of all these delays i keep hearing from married folks and wondering what the implications are


What did say when you apply for PRP? Married or single?

Was your marriage registered at DHA?

How about your spouse? What are the implications to your spouse if you mis-represent your marriage status to DHA?


----------



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> What did say when you apply for PRP? Married or single?
> 
> Was your marriage registered at DHA?
> 
> How about your spouse? What are the implications to your spouse if you mis-represent your marriage status to DHA?


Cant remember what i said in my prp application as it was over 2 years ago and i was not applying for a spousal PRP

Yes, my marriage is registered at DHA in as much as all documents were submitted to them

Third question - that is my exact question.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

cheche564 said:


> Cant remember what i said in my prp application as it was over 2 years ago and i was not applying for a spousal PRP
> 
> Yes, my marriage is registered at DHA in as much as all documents were submitted to them
> 
> Third question - that is my exact question.


It is always the best to keep a record of what you have communicated with the government.

When you applied your PRP (actually even a TRV, like a visitor's visa), there is definitely a column asking the information of all your next of kin (including your parents, spouse and kids).

Has your spouse got any legal status to reside in SA?

Regarding the implications to your spouse/kids, I don't think there will be people who are willing to share their experience in mis-representing (actually I mean lying) themselves to the government in a public domain. But I might be wrong and feel free to be my guest and share with us what happens to you if you choose to do so.


----------



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> It is always the best to keep a record of what you have communicated with the government.
> 
> When you applied your PRP (actually even a TRV, like a visitor's visa), there is definitely a column asking the information of all your next of kin (including your parents, spouse and kids).
> 
> ...


My spouse is a permanent resident and has been for sometime. Also, if your sense of morality comes from following everything the government says then you are better person than I am. I really hope they give you a medal some day. With regards to keeping a record of everything submitted to HA, i really have much better things to do. thanks.


----------



## Justin 88 (Apr 10, 2018)

cheche564 said:


> My spouse is a permanent resident and has been for sometime. Also, if your sense of morality comes from following everything the government says then you are better person than I am. I really hope they give you a medal some day. With regards to keeping a record of everything submitted to HA, i really have much better things to do. thanks.


Given that the experience is never the same i.e. inconsistent, if i were you, i would rather submit all the correct documentation and not have to worry about misrepresentation of facts. My wife and i applied before we were married. Hers came out in a month and mine only came out after ~6 months. HA requires patience


----------



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

Justin 88 said:


> Given that the experience is never the same i.e. inconsistent, if i were you, i would rather submit all the correct documentation and not have to worry about misrepresentation of facts. My wife and i applied before we were married. Hers came out in a month and mine only came out after ~6 months. HA requires patience


Thanks Justin


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi folks. Is there any one who applied for ID during lockdown with some good news to share?


----------



## Mam'Malinga (Dec 4, 2020)

Eusoph SA said:


> Hi folks. Is there any one who applied for ID during lockdown with some good news to share?


Hi Eusoph SA. I applied for the ID in Dec 2020. It seems my application is still at marriage section. I have been checking with the call centre weekly. Hopefully something comes up soon. Also eager to hear if someone has also got a positive feedback.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Mam'Malinga said:


> Hi Eusoph SA. I applied for the ID in Dec 2020. It seems my application is still at marriage section. I have been checking with the call centre weekly. Hopefully something comes up soon. Also eager to hear if someone has also got a positive feedback.


My ID book application was submitted in October of 2020 and last month when I checked it with DHA, it's still stuck in the marriage section.

My marriage was only registered in SA, not in my home country. But still no progress for months.

My case was escalated last month when I called the service center.

I will give it another try later this week.


----------



## Mam'Malinga (Dec 4, 2020)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> My ID book application was submitted in October of 2020 and last month when I checked it with DHA, it's still stuck in the marriage section.
> 
> My marriage was only registered in SA, not in my home country. But still no progress for months.
> 
> ...



Yah, I just got off a call with DHA. They indicated that the ID applications are now taking longer. I should phone in every month to check. Mine is a foreign registered marriage. Hopefully one day we will get our IDs and PHDs in Patience kkk.


----------



## dasjessy (Jun 2, 2020)

Mam'Malinga said:


> Yah, I just got off a call with DHA. They indicated that the ID applications are now taking longer. I should phone in every month to check. Mine is a foreign registered marriage. Hopefully one day we will get our IDs and PHDs in Patience kkk.


WHich number do you get them through, I last waited 2 hours and no response


----------



## Mam'Malinga (Dec 4, 2020)

dasjessy said:


> WHich number do you get them through, I last waited 2 hours and no response


 080 060 1190. Yes they make you wait a long time. Thank God its toll free. You just keep trying until someone answers


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

dasjessy said:


> WHich number do you get them through, I last waited 2 hours and no response


Choose the option of "immigration" when you dial in, not "civil service".


----------



## dasjessy (Jun 2, 2020)

Thank you I got someone on the line who told me my ID was sent to the office I applied and I should check it next week.


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

Mam'Malinga said:


> Hi Eusoph SA. I applied for the ID in Dec 2020. It seems my application is still at marriage section. I have been checking with the call centre weekly. Hopefully something comes up soon. Also eager to hear if someone has also got a positive feedback.


Thanks very much for your response. We went to our nearest regional office early this month of April. They said they are not receiving new ID Applications yet. I wonder if other regional offices are receiving new ID Applications based on PRP , 2021


----------



## Mam'Malinga (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi Guys. Any good news from anyone who applied for the ID during lockdown? I applied for mine in Dec 2020(foreign marriage) I called today and they said it is at first issue for ID number generation. What does this even mean?


----------



## Furat5663 (Dec 11, 2020)

mwanawashe said:


> I called home affairs to verify the status of my ID application and I was told the ID is with the quality assurance department and from there it will be dispatched once it has passed all the requirements. I called again after 5 days and was told there reference is not available anymore as it was deleted since I have been allocated an ID number but they cant give me that ID number. The lady told me that the ID is at the ID section, and I don't know what that means, and she couldn't tell me when is the ID going to be dispatched. Does anyone know how it will take to reach Cape Town from this stage. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Furat5663 (Dec 11, 2020)

When you apply for the ID do you follow the general quay or is there separate one for PRP?


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael2016 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi any hope for me as I applied for my ID in July 2021, any news and latest development about ID applications?


----------



## SibaN9294 (Jul 7, 2021)

PRP ID journey:

I received my 27b critical skills PRP in August 2021 after waiting for 19 months for it (applied Dec 2019).
I’m married to an SA Citizen.

12 Aug 2021 - Applied for ID book at home affairs (I didn’t receive a message)
6 Sept 2021 - At marriages section
6 Oct 2021 - moved to paper processing
3 Nov 2021 - moved to Hanis Dept for finger prints check and ID number checks (to confirm that they have not been duplicated)
24 Nov 2021 - sent to office of application (I didn’t call for 2 weeks so I missed when it moved to printing)
30 Nov 2021 - arrived at home affairs
2 Dec 2021 - collected!

My application took a total of 3 months despite the fact that I’m married. I believe I was just very lucky as I was hardly following up with the call centre. I hope everyone still waiting gets a response soon. Good luck to you all!


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael2016 (Oct 23, 2021)

SibaN9294 said:


> PRP ID journey:
> 
> I received my 27b critical skills PRP in August 2021 after waiting for 19 months for it (applied Dec 2019).
> I’m married to an SA Citizen.
> ...


Congratulations dear


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> My ID book application was submitted in October of 2020 and last month when I checked it with DHA, it's still stuck in the marriage section.
> 
> ...
> 
> I will give it another try later this week.


My ID book application submitted in October 2020.

It was delivered to local DHA office on Nov. 30, 2021.

A little bit more than a year.

Finally, life moves on! ✌


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael2016 (Oct 23, 2021)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> My ID book application submitted in October 2020.
> 
> It was delivered to local DHA office on Nov. 30, 2021.
> 
> ...


Which number can I use to follow up to my ID application family? Thank you.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

boakyeyiadommichael2016 said:


> Which number can I use to follow up to my ID application family? Thank you.


080 060 1190. 

Toll free.

Choose immigration. Not civil service.


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael2016 (Oct 23, 2021)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> 080 060 1190.
> 
> Toll free.
> 
> Choose immigration. Not civil service.


Thank you so much, what do they require as reference to the ID application?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

boakyeyiadommichael2016 said:


> Thank you so much, what do they require as reference to the ID application?


If you have been assigned an ID number, tell them your ID number.

If not, check with our local DHA office where you submitted your ID application and ask for it.

I do not know if your reference number can work, but you can always try.

Be prepared to wait for 30 or more minutes before someone answers your call on the other side.

Good luck!


----------

